# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Βackstage Photos -4o Αtlas Challenge (1.3.2015)

## Polyneikos

Ανοίγω ένα θέμα για να μπαίνουν και μερικές backstage φωτογραφίες από το Atlas.
Δυστυχώς εγω λόγω υποχρεώσεων, δεν είχα καμία, αλλά καποιοι έμαθα έβγαλαν πολλες ( :01. Wink: ) οπότε τους παροτρύνω να ανεβάσουν εδώ. :03. Thumb up: 

Ξεκινώ με φίλους, γνωστούς και μη εξαιρετέους.

----------


## vaggan

ενα δυνατο βιντεακι με back stage στιγμιοτυπα του δημητρη αθανασοπολου και αλεξη πιζαρο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

άλλες 2 μπακστειτζ με το νέο αίμα στα βάρη και μία καλλιτεχνική

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραίες όλες οι φώτο αλλά ιδιαίτερος με το νέο αίμα!! ΘΑ έχουν να λένε και να γράφουν για την ιστορία  :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και 2 φωτο απο το συμπόσιο που ακολούθησε μετά το πέρας των αγώνων , όπου έγινε γενική εκκαθάριση στα φαγητά αν και συνήθως το βράδυ τρώμε πάντα ελαφριά, εδω πήραμε απο 10 θερμίδες  παραπάνω ο καθένας  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικές Backstage φωτογραφίες

----------


## Polyneikos

Το team επί του έργου!

----------


## NASSER

Με τις τελευταίες φώτο πεθαίνω στο γέλιο  :01. Smile: 
Το team πραγματικά τα έδωσε όλα από το Σάββατο απόγευμα μέχρι την Κυριακή τα μεσάνυχτα. Το μόνο που μας ένοιαζε ήταν να κυλίσει ομαλά η διοργάνωση, να τελειώσουμε το συντομότερο δυνατόν και να ευχαριστηθούν το event όλοι!

----------


## beefmeup

κ να παμε να φαμε :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και να πάμε μετα για φαί  :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Εγώ το βράδυ δεν έφαγα πολύ... τσιμπολόγησα...  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ναι τσιμπολόγησες κάτι σαν τρίαινα αντι για πηρούνι , μη ξεχνάς ότι είμασταν απέναντι και είδα το τσιμπολόγημα , σαν πουλάκι μιάς και ήταν βράδυ αργα :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Φαντάσου να έλεγα πως θα φάω  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
Όταν η παρέα είναι καλή και υπήρχε η αίσθηση πως όλα κύλισαν πολύ καλά, ήταν επόμενο να τρώμε και να πίνουμε με ευχαρίστηση  :01. Smile: 
Το αξιοσημείωτο είναι πως με τη παρέα του φόρουμ όσες ώρες και να περάσουν, δεν μας φτάνουν και παρόλο που γράφουμε κάθε μέρα εδώ!
Αναμονή για την επόμενη, υγεία να έχουμε!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Και λιγο τσιμπολογημα ενδιαμεσα το μεσημερι! :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

αυτα ειναι εκλεκτη παρεα :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: χρηστο εχεις ανεβει σε ογκο η ειναι ιδεα μου? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> αυτα ειναι εκλεκτη παρεαχρηστο εχεις ανεβει σε ογκο η ειναι ιδεα μου?


Aστα Βαγγελη ,καλη η προπονηση αλλα φταινε κ λιγο οι κρεπαλες οποτε παω στο χωριο (προβατινες,ψωμια,κρασια κλπ :01. Razz: )  Κοντα στον Τολη πρεπει να προσπαθησω κ γω λιγο τωρα. :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραία παρέα! Ωραία φώτο Χρήστο!  :03. Thumb up: 

Ηλία, ο γιός σου από τη γυναίκα σου πήρε φυσιογνωμικά περισσότερο. Ελπίζω από εσένα να πήρε άλλα προσόντα  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ωραία παρέα! Ωραία φώτο Χρήστο! 
> 
> Ηλία, ο γιός σου από τη γυναίκα σου πήρε φυσιογνωμικά περισσότερο. Ελπίζω από εσένα να πήρε άλλα προσόντα


δεν άφησε τίποτε Πάνο όλα τα πήρε και μάλιστα σε πιο βελτιωμένη έκδοση και όσο μεγαλώνει κατ εικόνα και ομοίωση , όπως πρέπει να είναι η εξέλιξη η σωστή γιατι τα κουσούρια πρέπει να διορθώνονται  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

^^παοκ να μην ειναι και ολα τα κουσουρια διορθωνονται :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  να σου ζησει :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτός είναι πιο ΠΑΟΚ απο μένα , απλα πολλες στεναχώριες έχει φάει απ την ομάδα , αλλα δε το βάζει κάτω :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Πιστεύω αυτες οι φώτο μας βάζουν περισσότερο στο κλήμα του event. Φυσικά πάντα αρέσουν οι backstage φώτο του φόρουμ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## psonara

κι εγω με τη σειρα μου θα ηθελα να πω πολλα συγχαρητηρια στους διοργανωτες και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους τους αρωγους.
αν και παρευρεθηκα για πολυ λιγο δυστυχως οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι το κλιμα ηταν πολυ ζεστο και ολη η διοργανωση αψογη!
οι φωτο πολυ ομορφες!αντε και του χρονου με το καλο να επαναληφθει! :01. Wink: 
μπραβο και παλι!
ασχετο αλλα ο η αδυναμια εχει πολλη φωτογενεια! :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> κι εγω με τη σειρα μου θα ηθελα να πω πολλα συγχαρητηρια στους διοργανωτες και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο σε ολους τους αρωγους.
> αν και παρευρεθηκα για πολυ λιγο δυστυχως οφειλω να ομολογησω οτι το κλιμα ηταν πολυ ζεστο και ολη η διοργανωση αψογη!
> οι φωτο πολυ ομορφες!αντε και του χρονου με το καλο να επαναληφθει!
> μπραβο και παλι!
> ασχετο αλλα ο η αδυναμια εχει πολλη φωτογενεια!



πάντα με τον καλό λόγο η αδυναμία μου !!! :01. Wink:  ναι βρε επειδή έχω φωτογένεια  γι αυτο ασχολήθηκα και με τον χώρο της μόδας σαν μανεκέν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 


και ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να σε δούμε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα παραπάνω !! Φαντομά σε θηλυκή έκδοση  :01. Razz: 


και ο Χρήστος βλέπω έχει αρχείο με ντοκουμέντα μπακ στειτζ , ναχουμε να θυμόμαστε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> πάντα με τον καλό λόγο η αδυναμία μου !!! ναι βρε επειδή έχω φωτογένεια  γι αυτο ασχολήθηκα και με τον χώρο της μόδας σαν μανεκέν 
> 
> 
> και ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να σε δούμε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα παραπάνω !! Φαντομά σε θηλυκή έκδοση 
> 
> :


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## psonara

> πάντα με τον καλό λόγο η αδυναμία μου !!! ναι βρε επειδή έχω φωτογένεια  γι αυτο ασχολήθηκα και με τον χώρο της μόδας σαν μανεκέν 
> 
> 
> και ελπίζω την επόμενη φορά να σε δούμε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα παραπάνω !! Φαντομά σε θηλυκή έκδοση 
> 
> 
> και ο Χρήστος βλέπω έχει αρχείο με ντοκουμέντα μπακ στειτζ , ναχουμε να θυμόμαστε


 :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

> πάντα με τον καλό λόγο η αδυναμία μου !!! ναι βρε επειδή έχω φωτογένεια  γι αυτο ασχολήθηκα και με τον χώρο της μόδας σαν μανεκέν


Άνετα θα μπορούσες Ηλία, μην έχεις καμία αμφιβολία και θα είχες και μεγάλη επιτυχία :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up: 

Πολύ ωραία η φωτό με το φίλο Χρήστο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι Γιάννη επειδη επι χρόνια πλενόμουν με taid και ariel  για να βγεί η μουτζούρα όταν δούλευα στο μηχανουργείο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
οι φωτο καμια φορα όταν εκφράζουν χαρα που βρισκόμαστε με φίλους και καλή παρέα το αντικατοπτρίζουν και δεν φαίνεται ούτε κούραση ούτε τυχόν ξενύχτι , (που σε μένα σπάνια συμβαίνει :01. Razz: )  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------

